# Omega Planet Ocean Issues



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I think there's a problem with my Planet Ocean (2200.50.00).

I haven't worn it for a couple of days and it had run itself down, so I manually wound the watch and noticed that the crown was springing back slightly. I thought this was odd as I had never noticed this before so I left it in the box for about 24 hours and it's now -10 seconds down. Usually it's perfect and is within 1 to 2 seconds over a few days.

Is this something that Omega would look at under warranty?

This is the message I was planning on sending...



> Hello,
> 
> I have a Seamaster Planet Ocean (2200.50.00) that Iâ€™m a little concerned about and Iâ€™m hoping that somebody could help me.
> 
> ...


Anybody had any experience of Omega repairs under warranty and know what the steps are?

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

The Planet Ocean have a 3 year guarantee, just take it to your local Omega retailer with the guarante card, and they will sort it out


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had another look and it had finally wound down. Tried to start it back up by winding manually and it didn't come back to life, only started after a couple of shakes.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be wrong?

Either way it's off to Peplows (my nearest omega stockist) tomorrow.


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine had to go back, wouldn't store enought power over night to keep ir running. Serviced and now perfect.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a PO, and its keeping good time, but I have noticed what you describe with the crown. Mine doesn't spring back 1/4 of a turn, probably only 1/16th or so, but it does spring back slightly


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

HappyLad said:


> I have a PO, and its keeping good time, but I have noticed what you describe with the crown. Mine doesn't spring back 1/4 of a turn, probably only 1/16th or so, but it does spring back slightly


Hi All,

Just been to Peplows and they've confirmed that there is certainly something wrong with it. It'll probably be on it's way to an Omega service centre tomorrow and back in a little while.

I'll keep you updated with the results.

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

TomWazza said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > I have a PO, and its keeping good time, but I have noticed what you describe with the crown. Mine doesn't spring back 1/4 of a turn, probably only 1/16th or so, but it does spring back slightly
> ...


I had some issues with resistance on the manual wind, for which I had to send back under warranty. I hope you have better service than I recieved from Swatch UK - mine came back scratched and dinged as if someone had been wearing it. They had noted the scratches on the return slip as having been there on arrival (they weren't!)

They offered to look at it if I sent it back but tbh I wouldn't send it again unless absoloutely necessary.

My advice would be take pictures before you send it, note down any marks you are aware of and enclose a letter detailing all of them and that you have a record of them.

Good luck,

Matt


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Dunnster said:


> I had some issues with resistance on the manual wind, for which I had to send back under warranty. I hope you have better service than I recieved from Swatch UK - mine came back scratched and dinged as if someone had been wearing it. They had noted the scratches on the return slip as having been there on arrival (they weren't!)
> 
> They offered to look at it if I sent it back but tbh I wouldn't send it again unless absoloutely necessary.
> 
> ...


I have heard some horror stories about Omega service centres, but it doesn't come back looking as it does below there'll be trouble...


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Completely forgot to update this, but hereâ€™s a little update.

Took the watch into Peplows last Saturday and the on-site repairer confirmed that there was indeed something wrong with it. He said that he'd send it off to the service centre for me and have it repaired under warranty. I assume that it's gone down to Southampton? Hopefully it will come back running as it once did!

While I was there a chap popped in with a new Rolex that he wanted the bracelet re-sizing on. He noticed that my Planet Ocean was going back and enquired as to what the problem was, and I explained. He then proceeded to tell me that his PO was running about 10+ secs fast.

Now I'm starting to worry that Omega build quality isnâ€™t quite what I thought it had been and have given some thoughts to 'flipping' it and buying a couple of Sinns.

I'll post again when I get it back.

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just thought Iâ€™d update you again on the old girl.

10 weeks of waiting and the PO is now fixed and back with the jewellers (Peplows), but unfortunately they couldnâ€™t release it to me just yet as there was a bit of a screw up with the warranty card. It seems that the watch was sent with its warranty card to Omega Southampton, but they didnâ€™t see it and did the work so that it was chargeable. Although apparently the warranty card came back with the watch, so you would have thought it would have been seen by somebody?

Now I wouldnâ€™t have minded so much, but I thought I had sorted this all out two weeks before the watch was being sent back to me as I had been in contact with both Omega and Peplows and told them both about the problem regarding the warranty card (after hearing from Omega about the situation).

Anyway... looks like itâ€™ll be 11 weeks before I can finally get my watch back (rant over).

In all honesty the experience has put me off the Omega, I took care of it quite well and only wore it at weekends, and somehow it managed to break. I was thinking of selling it and perhaps buying a couple of Sinnâ€™s or a Rolex Air King?

Any suggestions for a good Â£1500 watch?

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a 45mm Planet Ocean and three weeks after ownership the crown and stem fell completely away from the watch. I took it straight back to the AD who sent it back to Omega. This was in the May. I won't go into detail but suffice to say it was December before I saw a watch again. Not mine by the way, it took them 7 months to decide mine was unrepairable and gave me a new one. The new one went immediately on ebay as I wanted rid of it. I will NEVER deal with Omega again. Such a shame because still to this day I love the look of the watch.


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd also like to add I also had an issue with a crown on a Breitling Airwolf. As before, returned immediately to the SAME AD. It got sent away, repaired and was back on my wrist looking like new within two weeks. Guess where my money goes now.


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Get the PO back yesterday and initially it looked great, they even re-finished the case and bracelet so is now scratch free. However after setting it yesterday it has lost another 7 seconds, so still running out of it's chronometer specification. I've reset it to make sure, but do you think it should go back again?

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tom, your the customer, if its not right and your not happy then of course take it back, judging by the cock ups so far in the process there is a chance they didnt even service it and may have just refinished it..... After a service they should have timed it and would have seen it was out still....


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

I think your right; I'll give them a call and ask them to tell me what they did to it. In the meantime I'm going to set it again at 12:30 and leave it face up on my desk for 24 hours. I did go and see Peter Kay last night and there was a lot of clapping going on, perhaps that knocked it out a little. We'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Jason, I took the Omega back to the jeweller that has been dealing with the issue for me and voiced my concerns.

They were very helpful and said that they would have their on-site watch maker/repairer carry out some tests on it over the next week and tell me whether there is an issue or not. They also said that the chronometer spec is what the watch should achieve when in certain positions and that it may not always be perfect when being worn (or something along those lines).

Anyway, I'll post an update when I know more.

Thanks again,

Tom.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

What's the latest on this Tom, did you send it back again or decide to live with it?


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Dunnster said:


> What's the latest on this Tom, did you send it back again or decide to live with it?


Well... since you asked...

I took the watch back to Peplows and they said that they would carry out some timing tests on the PO, I popped in a week later and they said that they hadnâ€™t tested the watch as they couldnâ€™t open the case and said that they would be sending the watch back to Southampton the next day. That sounded fine and then I thought, wait there theyâ€™ve had my watch for a week and are only just sending it to Omega? Surely if they knew that they couldnâ€™t test it they should have got in touch with me straight away and asked me if it could go back? Makes me wonder what would have happened if I had left it for a month.

Anyway, I called Omega a little time ago and asked if they had received my watch and asked what the ETA would be for its return. They told me that the watch was back in diagnostics and that they would get in touch with me later this week with its status. Apparently itâ€™s now a â€˜priority jobâ€™ and depending on the fault, should be fixed within a few weeks.

At the moment Iâ€™m not sure who is to blame for this problem, but Iâ€™m leaning towards Peplows.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

TomWazza said:


> Dunnster said:
> 
> 
> > What's the latest on this Tom, did you send it back again or decide to live with it?
> ...


This is turning into a bit of a saga. I think Peplows have been well out if order, but hopefully you will now get it sorted without any more problems. Let us know what happens mate


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Much as I love Planet Oceans, after all the warranty issues I've been hearing about them and how slow Omega/AD's are to sort out the problem I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

MattG said:


> Much as I love Planet Oceans, after all the warranty issues I've been hearing about them and how slow Omega/AD's are to sort out the problem I wouldn't buy one.


There are a lot of them about though, so proportionaly they may not be any more susceptible to faults than any other watch, and they are pretty awesome to wear.


----------

